# Best show colors for a sorrel paint?



## Emmalee Stephens (Jan 8, 2019)

Hey all! I’m going to be in the showing ring soon, and I’m at a loss for what colors to pair with my new gelding. I currently have a lime green show shirt- Not a fan of. If anyone can lead me in the direction of a good, flattering color for my boy please give suggestions! I’m considering going to neutral tones but I’d love to pop. I’m considering maybe a purple or blIt’s just open shows at the moment, but hoping to advance to breed shows. 
I’ll post a few photos below of him.


----------



## Emmalee Stephens (Jan 8, 2019)

Here are some more photos for ideas.


----------



## MissLulu (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, my favorite color is lime green.  I am someone that always wears neutrals but for my animals I like color. I don't know anything about showing, I'm new to horses and rode English as a kid, but how about the blue that is on my mare in my avatar? I think he would look cute in just about any color, he is quite handsome!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

For me and my paint, we're boring and neutral LOL...if I were to get something of a color, probably a light blue or a dark green.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe this will help:


https://hobbyhorseinc.com/winning-colors


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

I was thinking turquoise or teal would look really sharp on him!


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

I love royal blue, turquoise and hunter green for a sorrel.

I would do hunter green with my darker chestnut sorrel paint, Cedar in the first pic. I also like neutrals with him. I love bright royal blue for my daughter's brighter sorrel QH, Hoot in the second pic.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

When in doubt...


----------



## Willrider (Oct 25, 2018)

Maybe red?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a paint similar in shade of browns...


Teal, turquoise and blues all look very complimentary to him and pop his white, emphasize his shading and look really nice under a saddle.
Limit is the sky for rider attire to match those shades...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

SteadyOn said:


> When in doubt...


He looks thrilled to be a rainbow :rofl:

Personally I'd go with either a bright purple or blue, or a red.


----------



## Emmalee Stephens (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks all! I was thinking either red, purple, and now considering teal as it may be very complimentary to him!


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

SteadyOn said:


> When in doubt...


What pattern of Paint Horse is that called?


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

My favorite color for sorrel would be Hunter or dark green.


----------



## Emmalee Stephens (Jan 8, 2019)

I’m absolutely in love with this pad. I think I’ll lean more toward the blue direction just because how much variety is in this one. Not my horse, saw it posted and fell in love. 
Would a turquoise shirt fit, or mainly a royal blue?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

If you wanted to match the pad, a royal blue, but there is a lot of shades of blue so the shirt would depend on what you actually picked.


----------

